# nmap



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2001)

nmap est un soft comme un autre, tu peux le dl et le compiler, ca prend 5 minutes, et ca marche tres bien.
sinon netstat doit avoir une option qui y ressemble.
tu as /Appliations/Utilitiies/Network Utility.app
a une fonction de scan port, si tu regarde le binaire, il semble que la commande utilisee pour scanner les ports soit netstat, a creuser...

apres une recherche google: http://www.insecure.org/nmap/nmap_download.html 

./configure
make
make install

il demande gtk, mais nmap est tout de meme construit


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (2 Décembre 2001)

merci pour ta réponse

je viens de l'installer et il fonctionne très bien. C'est nettement plus rapide que les utilitaires réseau apple.


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (3 Décembre 2001)

quelqu'un connait-il l'équivalent de la commande nmap qui sert à faire un scan port sur OS X.

merci

[02 décembre 2001 : message édité par Pierre Bouvier]


----------

